# USB OTG plus Charging?



## jj77669 (Mar 25, 2013)

I (like most One X owners) got extremely upset at the delayed launch of 4.1.1 for our devices. I don't know exactly who to blame for that one. That however is not my reason for this topic. After I bought my One X, I looked into all the wonderful things it could do, comparing it to other phones and just being plain happy with my purchase. Then I learned about usb OTG, "What?!?! You mean I can use a flash drive for storage?!?!" I was already bummed that I had fixed storage for my One X, but I liked the phone too much for that to stop me from getting it. I went on ebay and bought a 2 dollar usb OTG adapter, waited eagerly for it to come in, and just reveled in the cool stuff I would do with it. It finally showed up, and much to my dismay, IT DID NOT WORK. After some diligent research, I discover that the phone is completely capable of using usb OTG, it was just "turned off" in the phone. I had been foaming at the mouth for this "update" to 4.1.1, it was supposed to fix the issue and all would right with the world. Well we HTC One X owners, At&t specifically, waited for 6 months for an update to be available. I got so tired of waiting, I took action, rooted my phone and put a stock 4.1.1 JB on it, and I'm loving it. And guess what? The usb OTG WORKS!!! Now comes a new challenge. Usb OTG plus charging. I know this is possible, I have read the forums. I know the One X is capable of doing this. I just need to be pointed in the right direction. For the love of Android, please help me!


----------

